# Letting cheese rest before vacuuming it up



## cmayna (May 9, 2015)

Though I've done a lot of cheese, I still question the best way to let the cheese rest before vacuuming it up.  Typically, I let it rest on the racks at room temp as long as I can.  Then I'll put the blocks in a plastic container and into the fridge over night sealing it up the next day.

Wonder if I should keep the cheese on the racks and put the racks into the fridge so that more of the cheese block's surfaces are still exposed to help dry.

Thoughts please.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 9, 2015)

cmayna,  Let's see if I can help.  If you are smoking harder cheese like cheddar, you may place them on a rack within a plastic or paper bag with a small opening at 70° or less until any moister is gone.  If there is no moisture, no need to air dry, go ahead and seal.  Soft cheese should be kept at 55° or less.

Hope this answered your questions.

Tom


----------



## cmayna (May 9, 2015)

Typically I do Monterey Jack and Mozzarella which I believe are soft cheeses?


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 9, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Typically I do Monterey Jack and Mozzarella which I believe are soft cheeses?


Correct, and very good cheeses to smoke.  If there is moisture on them, place on rack and in the refrigerator until moisture is gone then vac seal.  we don't want to lose any more moisture in the cheese than we have too.  If you are having moisture problems, we can fix that also.

Have fun and enjoy.

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 9, 2015)

I like to let mine rest for 2-3 days usually in a paper bag and depending on the time of year either in the garage (winter) or in the fridge. Then I pack it or wax it.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 9, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I like to let mine rest for 2-3 days usually in a paper bag and depending on the time of year either in the garage (winter) or in the fridge. Then I pack it or wax it.


If intended to be waxed, I might let it set out a day to develop a skin.  It's most likely just something in my head that I got accustomed doing over the years, other than that I haven't found any reason to let it set in the open air.  

Such a beautiful day and I'm inside baking Kaiser rolls.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

T


----------



## cmayna (May 10, 2015)

Thanks all.  The racks of my masterbuilt gasser which I use for cold smoking, happen to fit inside my mini fridge out in the garage perfectly.. Smoked yesterday.  Will vacuum up today or tomorrow.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

